# What Are Your Choices for Worst Comedy Films Of All Time?



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2020)

What are Your choices for worst Comedy films of all time?

*Jerky Boys *1995  Two guys go around making crank phone calls to random people just for laughs.  They make the mistake of prank calling the wrong guys and chaos ensues . This film is god awfully unfunny and bad.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 12, 2020)

This isn't going to be a popular choice but *Caddyshack*. Even as a kid I found this ridiculous and cringingly bad.


----------



## TomMazanec (Nov 12, 2020)

*Scary Movie*. Soft core porn rather than parody.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 12, 2020)

I recently watched Amy Schumer’s I Feel Pretty. She put in a fair turn, I thought, but the script was lazy and the jokes one dimensional. I didn’t laugh once.

I adored the Airplane style movies, but after Hot Shots Part Deux, I don’t think I have enjoyed any.

I struggle with the Wayans brother stuff too, but I don think I’m their target audience.


----------



## kythe (Nov 12, 2020)

Vince W said:


> This isn't going to be a popular choice but *Caddyshack*. Even as a kid I found this ridiculous and cringingly bad.



I agree.  I watched it as an adult, thinking I had missed this one all these years and it would be an oldie-but-goodie.  I not only found it unfunny, it was downright boring.    I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like it.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 12, 2020)

kythe said:


> I agree.  I watched it as an adult, thinking I had missed this one all these years and it would be an oldie-but-goodie.  I not only found it unfunny, it was downright boring.    I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like it.


Frankly I never liked Chevy Chase. I thought the *Vacation* films were a joke and not in a funny way.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2020)

kythe said:


> I agree.  I watched it as an adult, thinking I had missed this one all these years and it would be an oldie-but-goodie.  I not only found it unfunny, it was downright boring.    I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like it.



I don't understand Caddyshack's status as a cult comedy film.  This  film populated by a bunch brainless , obnoxious one dimensional and  unlikable characters  doing nasty unfunny things to one another . The worst character in the film was that damned gofer that sounded like Flipper  the Dolphin.   CaddyShack is bad , stupid , inane  and unfunny . It  stank when it came out and it hasn't gotten any better with age. Unfortunately, It  spawned a sequel Caddyshack 2  which ive never seen and don't plan on ever seeing.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 13, 2020)

Vince W said:


> This isn't going to be a popular choice but *Caddyshack*. Even as a kid I found this ridiculous and cringingly bad.



I hate *Caddyshack* with a passion .


----------



## Vince W (Nov 13, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I hate *Caddyshack* with a passion .


Hate is too small a word.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 13, 2020)

*Americathon*. 1979 staring John Ritter  . This comedy movie is little remembered for a very good reason,   It makes Caddyshack look good.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 13, 2020)

*Hound of the Baskervilles* with Peter Cook and Dudley Moore. A truly terrible film, even Kenneth Williams looks embarrassed in it. This film has no redeeming features at all other than a rewriting of Cook and Moore's one-legged Tarzan sketch.


----------



## .matthew. (Nov 14, 2020)

Star Wars Episodes 1, 2, 3, 7, 8, and 9.

Didn't find them funny at all.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> Star Wars Episodes 1, 2, 3, 7, 8, and 9.
> 
> Didn't find them funny at all.



Those weren't comedies.


----------



## .matthew. (Nov 14, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Those weren't comedies.


I see your answer and raise you Jar Jar Binks...


----------



## Droflet (Nov 14, 2020)

It could be just me, but any movie with Will Ferral or Adam Sandler makes me cringe. I never laughed. Well maybe once for one of their movies out of what seems like hundreds.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2020)

American Pie. Was dragged to the cinema to see it when I was at college. Not my sort of thing anyway but really not funny at all.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2020)

Most of the Carry On movies are pretty bad, except Carry On Screaming, which has the sultry and smoking (literally) Fenella Fielding. Any movie  with Arthur Askey (including the  Val Guest co-scripted The Ghost Train) also gets my vote as bad comedy.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 14, 2020)

Any Adam Sandler film.

This might be controversial, but any Three Stooges films.  I've never seen the appeal, it's just three blokes hitting each other.

There are also a few horror films that 'claim' to be comedy, but I think the makers realised their offering wasn't really that good as a horror, so they tag it as a comedy.  I can't actually remember any titles, but you know what I mean...


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Most of the Carry On movies are pretty bad, except Carry On Screaming, which has the sultry and smoking (literally) Fenella Fielding. Any movie  with Arthur Askey (including the  Val Guest co-scripted The Ghost Train) also gets my vote as bad comedy.


Originally a 1923 play written by Arnold Ridley best known as Private Godfrey in Dad's Army.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> Originally a 1923 play written by Arnold Ridley best known as Private Godfrey in Dad's Army.


Ah! I learned something new today


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2020)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> This might be controversial, but any Three Stooges films. I've never seen the appeal, it's just three blokes hitting each other.


I know what you mean. I can see this anytime by visiting my local pub.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> I know what you mean. I can see this anytime by visiting my local pub.



I liked *The Three Stooges Meet Hercules    *It's one the best send. ups of the Sword and Genre  of all time.   And Who could forget the Terrible Siamese Cyclops ?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 15, 2020)

During the 1960's craze for spy spoofs, there were many truly terrible ones.  A few that come to mind are *The Fat Spy*, *Don't Worry We'll Think of a Title*, and *The Nasty Rabbit*.

*National Lampoon Goes to the Movies* AKA *Movie Madness* consists of three film parodies, each one of which completely misses the mark.

*Car 54, Where Are You?* is a grotesque insult to the old television series, which was actually quite funny.

*The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu *completely wasted the talents of the great Peter Sellers.  I might say the same about *The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother *and Gene Wilder.

*Galaxina *is a laugh-free science fiction spoof, made more uncomfortable to watch by the murder of its star, Dorothy Stratten.

*The Creature Wasn't Nice *AKA *Spaceship *AKA *Naked Space* tried to be the outer space version of *Airplane! *and failed miserably.

I've seen a lot of lousy comedies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> During the 1960's craze for spy spoofs, there were many truly terrible ones.  A few that come to mind are *The Fat Spy*, *Don't Worry We'll Think of a Title*, and *The Nasty Rabbit*.
> 
> *National Lampoon Goes to the Movies* AKA *Movie Madness* consists of three film parodies, each one of which completely misses the mark.
> 
> ...



Ive seen most of those those  cinema  turkeys.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

*Lenard Part 6   *Bill Cosby plays a  superspy. in this  wretchedly bad comedy film.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 15, 2020)

I watched Caddyshack as a child and found it funny at the time. It would probably be different now though.

I always felt that Charlie Chaplin was somewhat over rated. As a kid, I definitely preferred Laurel and Hardy,


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I watched Caddyshack as a child and found it funny at the time. It would probably be different now though.
> 
> I always felt that Charlie Chaplin was somewhat over rated. As a kid, I definitely preferred Laurel and Hardy,



A  Yes to  Laurel   had Hardy .  * Sons of the Desert*  and who can possibly forget *Babes in Toyland ?  *They were great and I can watched them endlessly .


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 19, 2020)

Epic Movie, Superhero Movie...pretty much that whole franchise. Scary Movie 1-4, I thought, had their moments. I'd prefer Mystery Science Theater commentary to most parody films. On the other hand, I liked the movie Mafia! (1998) even though no one else seems to.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Frankly I never liked Chevy Chase. I thought the *Vacation* films were a joke and not in a funny way.



Ive never cared for his comedy but , he can act.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2020)

Echoing Foxbat: any Carry On film that had Barbara Windsor in it. Until then, there was gentle and funny innuendo (who can forget Hattie Jaques  and the thermometer skit?)  and as soon as she arrived comedy left by the front door and smutty,  unfunny situations were written in that killed it for me. 

And totally agree about Adam Sandler!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2020)

Boneman said:


> Echoing Foxbat: any Carry On film that had Barbara Windsor in it. Until then, there was gentle and funny innuendo (who can forget Hattie Jaques  and the thermometer skit?)  and as soon as she arrived comedy left by the front door and smutty,  unfunny situations were written in that killed it for me.
> 
> And totally agree about Adam Sandler!



Im not wild about most of Adam Sander's comedy roles but,  in serious acting  roles , he's pretty good.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 5, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> A  Yes to  Laurel   had Hardy .  * Sons of the Desert*  and who can possibly forget *Babes in Toyland ?  *They were great and I can watched them endlessly .




Sons of the Desert is (imho) the best Laurel and Hardy movie. They were a little hit and miss with the feature length films, as often slapstick was better kept to the half hour slot. You can see many influences of this movie in a number of their shorts, but it's varied and funny enough to stay the distance.  Second favourite is A Chump At Oxford. Of the shorts two of my favourites are Laughing Gravy and The Music Box, but The Live Ghost makes me laugh out loud every time. There is surely nothing funnier than Stan Laurel in 'scared/crying' mode.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 5, 2020)

*Galaxina.* It's an eighties movie on Amazon Prime. It's trying to be a funny space opera but it's laboured and dull and vague. Everyone in it is annoying to one level or another. Every 'joke' is a misfire. To put the absolute miserable and tragic cherry on top, the main star was murdered a year later. Which puts a downer on an already funless movie...


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2020)

J-WO said:


> *Galaxina.* It's an eighties movie on Amazon Prime. It's trying to be a funny space opera but it's laboured and dull and vague. Everyone in it is annoying to one level or another. Every 'joke' is a misfire. To put the absolute miserable and tragic cherry on top, the main star was murdered a year later. Which puts a downer on an already funless movie...



Yes , but it did have Dorothy Stratton.


----------



## Bren G (Dec 6, 2020)

Naploean Dynamite. A friend told me it was the funniest thing he ever saw, so I went. I left a third of the way in and snuck into another movie. I never did that before, nor did since, but it felt justified given the theatre gave me no warning.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 6, 2020)

*Porky's*. I couldn't make it through the first 30 minutes. I imagine the rest of the films don't improve on it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 6, 2020)

Vince W said:


> *Porky's*. I couldn't make it through the first 30 minutes. I imagine the rest of the films don't improve on it.



A really  atrocious film that spawned two even more dire sequels,  *Porky's II The Next Day * and *Porky's Revenge.  *


----------



## Rodders (Dec 6, 2020)

I never got the whole Porky’s thing. I haven’t seen any of them.

I feel the same way about the American Pie movies too.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 6, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I feel the same way about the American Pie movies too.


Oh, yes. Terrible film. Zero laughs, at least from me.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 13, 2020)

The first Police Academy movie  was dumb but, fun and entertaining and the should have left it at that. The sequels were dumb, unfunny and wretchedly bad with no entertainment value whatsoever. There was also a Police Academy animated tv seres oof which I skipped completely. 

The Ernest films were absolute  comedy garbage. Ernest was an unfunny and other obnoxious character.  How they starched this into movie series boggles the mind.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm not a fan of Jim Carey; he's like a less funny version of Bruce Campbell. Chevy Chase I like - I'm not sure why, but I just find him funny.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2020)

Hancock's The Rebel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Epic Movie, Superhero Movie...pretty much that whole franchise. Scary Movie 1-4, I thought, had their moments. I'd prefer Mystery Science Theater commentary to most parody films. On the other hand, I liked the movie Mafia! (1998) even though no one else seems to.



I kind of have a soft spot for* Epic Movie .*


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 3, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Frankly I never liked Chevy Chase. I thought the *Vacation* films were a joke and not in a funny way.



Im not a fan of his comedy but , I do think he's a very good actor.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Jan 16, 2021)

I liked the Original Caddyshack,heard the sequel was awful.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 16, 2021)

Recently watched couple of Matt Helm movies (The Wrecking Crew and The Silencers). Pretty lame and proof that  Dean Martin can’t act (and not a very good singer either). I also hate the way the music incorporates a Dean Martin croon every time he has a scene with a pretty woman. He probably had that written into his contract.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 19, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I'm not a fan of Jim Carey; he's like a less funny version of Bruce Campbell. Chevy Chase I like - I'm not sure why, but I just find him funny.



Jim Carey  does the same schtick over and over again and,  it's not funny.


----------



## reiver33 (Jan 19, 2021)

Meet the Fokkers


----------



## Droflet (Jan 19, 2021)

That's the one I was thinking of, reiver. Hideous excuse for a comedy. Should be rebranded as a tragedy.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 19, 2021)

i cannot believe the story that the studio refused to let them make that film until they could find a family with that surname, has no one in Hollywood heard of a certain German aircraft manufacturer?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 19, 2021)

Removing msg - ignore!


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 19, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Jim Carey  does the same schtick over and over again and,  it's not funny.


I thought he was funny the first time. Now I just want to punch him.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 19, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> I thought he was funny the first time. Now I just want to punch him.


Watch Dead pool and see Clint Eastwood’s Harry Callahan investigate the murder of a pop star played by a young James Carey.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 19, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> Watch Dead pool and see Clint Eastwood’s Harry Callahan investigate the murder of a pop star played by a young James Carey.


A thinly disguised version of Axl Rose.


----------



## Luiglin (Jan 19, 2021)

I've often found a big difference between what is found funny on one side of the pond compared to the other. As such, some American comedy films fall flat for me and I expect some British (and/or European comedies) do the same for the American audience.

Comedy is often very subjective, that's why Christmas cracker jokes are always bad because everyone, whatever their background, can recognise a bad joke but not everyone will appreciate a good one. I'm a big fan of Carry On movies, a series that is often now reviled for content. Yet, if you listen to them close some of the quips are so very subtle that I'm spotting new ones ever today after 40 years of watching them.

The biggest turn off me for is any movie that tries too hard without being ironic in doing so. The last one that failed for me was The Hitman's Bodyguard. It had the star names but the cliché comedy fell flatter than a dead frog from on the highway.

Although you could say that I shouldn't be tossing around pebbles in a greenhouse seeing as much of my writing contains awful and contrived humour


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 23, 2021)

*Young Einstein*  staring Yahoo Serious    A comedy film that makes Caddy Shack look good and that's no small achievement.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 1, 2021)

*Bio - Dome *  1996  Staring Pauly Shore. This film make * Young Einstein * look good .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2021)

*Wrongfully Accused    *This film is a parody of The Fugitive tv series and movie  It stared Leslies Nielsen and Richard Crenna .  This one could have been good but fell completely flat.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 5, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *Wrongfully Accused    *This film is a parody of The Fugitive tv series and movie  It stared Leslies Nielsen and Richard Crenna .  This one could have been good but fell completely flat.


Rather like Nielsen’s take on the Exorcist, Repossessed?


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> Rather like Nielsen’s take on the Exorcist, Repossessed?



Godawful film .  Also  the Alien  spoof that he did ,  *The Creature Wasn't Nice  *was also pretty dire. 

Neilson also failed miserably in *Mr Magoo.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 1, 2021)

Troop Beverly Hills.  Irritating , pointless and  unfunny


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

*Master of Disguise* 2002  with Dana Carvey  This film with a good script and story actually  had possibilities as  comedy . Instead ended up with godawful unfunny comedy film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

*Pluto Nash*  2002.  The less said , the better.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 5, 2021)

*Junior* (1994). Ugh.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

Vince W said:


> *Junior* (1994). Ugh.



It's amazing that somebody actually thought this was good idea for a movie in he first place.


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari (Sep 6, 2021)

Thunder Force was just a mess. I get the whole idea but it was horrible! The jokes ran dry and there was no comedy. So yeah, not a fan.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Sep 8, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *Pluto Nash*  2002.  The less said , the better.


They did have Hillary Clinton on the dollars, proving that speculative fiction accurately predicts the future ...oh wait, sorry -I see what you mean


----------

